# Red Dead Redemption



## BlackRaven79 (31. Mai 2019)

Wer wartet genau so sehnsüchtig wie ich auf Red Dead Redemption 2 auf dem PC? Ob es dieses Jahr noch was wird?


----------



## MichaelG (31. Mai 2019)

Ich warte. Aber ich bezweifle einen PC-Release von RdR 2 noch in 2019. Grund ist die kommende PS 5. Diese erscheint aber erst Anfang/Mitte 2020, vielleicht auch erst im Herbst 2020. Genaueres ist ja noch nicht bekannt.

Wenn überhaupt eine PC-Fassung kommt (die Wahrscheinlichkeit schätze ich dieses mal aber dank RdR Online und den Einnahmen von GTA Online am PC durchaus als ziemlich hoch ein) dann erst zusammen mit oder sogar erst nach der sicher auch noch kommenden PS 5-Version. Da wird das Spiel grafisch noch etwas aufgebohrt.

Ergo rechne ich frühestens Ende 2020, eher Frühjahr/Sommer 2021 mit einem PC-Release.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Mai 2019)

Ich hab es schon auf meiner Xbox und warte daher nicht sehnsüchtig


----------



## BlackRaven79 (1. Juni 2019)

Naja, bis die soweit sind mit der PS5, da ist das Spiel ja fast wieder "alt", wirtschaftlich klüger wäre es, die PC-Version früher rauszubringen, oder?


----------



## MichaelG (1. Juni 2019)

Das ist aber die Strategie von Rockstar. Schau nur mal GTA V an. Dort lief es doch ähnlich. Zuerst Release auf der PS3 und XBOX 360. Dann PS 4 und XBOX One und kurz darauf erst für den PC.


----------



## Schnubbel66 (21. August 2019)

Das Spiel ist echt der Hammer, Habe es auf PS4 schon zweimal durch gespielt. Jetzt spiele ich fast nur noch die Online Version um bisschen durch die Open World zu reiten oder mit anderen Poker zu spielen 

Ob es überhaupt jemals auf PC kommt ist so eine Sache. Wahrscheinlich erst wenn das Spiel gar keinen mehr interessiert und es alle auf der Konsole schon gespielt haben.


----------



## TheSinner (22. August 2019)

Schnubbel66 schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist echt der Hammer, Habe es auf PS4 schon zweimal durch gespielt. Jetzt spiele ich fast nur noch die Online Version um bisschen durch die Open World zu reiten oder mit anderen Poker zu spielen
> 
> Ob es überhaupt jemals auf PC kommt ist so eine Sache. Wahrscheinlich erst wenn das Spiel gar keinen mehr interessiert und es alle auf der Konsole schon gespielt haben.



Na ich sicher nicht, keine Lust auf Konsolen - die haben ausgedient nachdem ich aus meinem Freundeskreis fortzog vor.. ach.. puh.. mehr als zehn Jahren, eher schon fünfzehn. Mittlerweile sind die reizlos für mich wegen fehlender Moddingmöglichkeiten und fehlender Individualisierung.

Insofern warte ich, hege aber keine großen Hoffnungen für die nähere Zukunft. Vielleicht Ende 2020, mit viel Glück.


----------



## Faxe83 (14. Dezember 2019)

Moin, kann mir irgendwer sagen, wie man Mods für RDR2 installieren kann? Ich habe Vortex, aber bekomme die Anzeige, dass eine Erweiterung benötigt würde, um das zu nutzen,


----------

